# Stupid question?



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Could a male with an STD cause the female partner to end up with HPV, which becomes precancerous hyperplasia of the uterus?

No, I don't have an STD.


----------



## Mindful Coach (Sep 15, 2011)

If he carries HPV, yes.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Are you by chance aware of the time it takes to develop into precancerous hyperplasia after the transmission of HPV?


----------



## Mindful Coach (Sep 15, 2011)

It can take years.


----------



## Mindful Coach (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is an informative article: Human Papillomavirus : <acronym title="Human Papillomavirus">HPV</acronym> : American Pregnancy Association


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you. I'll have to research into the timeline.


----------



## Mindful Coach (Sep 15, 2011)

Why, do you think someone that has contracted cancer from HPV was due to cheating? There is no specific timeline, years means years. Unless you are trying to prove you are not the one that gave it them, which if it was years ago you have no way of proving because you could have had it and not have it now. HPV "usually" goes away on it's own.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't see your "years" post until just now.

Yes. I think there could have been a PA that went all the way. No, it did not involve me. I'm not looking to prove anything. Just asking about the possibility.


----------

